# comunicacion interfaz con pc



## cefas (Abr 20, 2012)

hola tengo un proyecto en la escuela que tenga:

-tengo una base de datos en MySql y la tengo ligada a netbeans y algunos datos necesitan ser ingresados por medio de una interfaz(circuito).

- lLa interfaz al prender unos leds(verde,amarillo,rojo)de acuerdo a siertas cosas que los haran prednder pero no todos al mismo tiempo y lo que quiero es que al prender uno de esos leds me mande un pin a la pc.

- De acuerdo al led que prenda tomar un valor en la pc y ese valor ingresarlo en la base de datos

El problema no es ingresar los valores en la base si no que la pc reconosca que led es el que prendio y no se como hacerlo, solo se que se hace por medio del cable paralelo o serie


----------



## sangreaztk (Abr 20, 2012)

Te recomiendo que lo hagas a través del puerto serie.
Dices que programas en netbeans, pero que lenguaje? (netbeans es sólo un IDE [Integrated Development Enviroment - Entorno Integrado de Desarrollo])....... netbeans tiene soporte principalmente para java, así que supongo ese es el lenguaje que usas............... Hay multiples ejemplos de comunicación serie con Java, un ejemplo: http://javaallimite.blogspot.mx/2011/04/primer-tutorial-arduino-desde-java.html y para el hardware te recomiendo que uses un microntrolador (como PIC o AVR) con comunicación USART, también hay muchos ejemplos de dicha comunicación para el microcontrolador y lenguaje de tu elección.

Saludos!


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 22, 2012)

Creo que con el puerto paralelo te alcanza y sobra y te ahorras de programar un pic. Igualmente si lo queres hacer por serial tampoco necesitas USART para eso, con un simple 12F629 o 12f683 funcionaria perfectamente


----------



## Meta (Abr 22, 2012)

Buenas:







Un amnual sobre puerto paralelo.
electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html






Puerto serie:
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html

http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/46603/A-PicRS232-control-with-a-PIC-microcontroller-seri

Saludo.


----------



## cefas (Abr 23, 2012)

hola gracias a todos por responder, le echare una leida lo *QU*e me han dicho y seguire buscando mas ya que en eso de serie y paralelo no se nada XD solo que eso es lo *QU*e se usa y que es por algun puerto pero no se como escoger el puerto que cable usar ni nada mas jeje =S y si efectivamente usare java para programar


----------

